# Slide cover plate



## Gmac8098 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi all new here and was wondering, i have a g2c. If i replace the factory slide back plate with an aluminum one will it cause any problems? Gun was nice and tight wen new, and wen talking it down 1st couple times (i had a pt111), it scored the old one. Since i pull down on the tabs and it slides smooth. Was catching on the stop, its smoothing out as i shoot it. Thx in advance


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It shouldn't matter or affect anything negatively. I won't touch Taurus guns. But, on Glocks and many other striker fired guns - it's common for people to change that part with an aftermarket one.


----------



## Gmac8098 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok thx a lot. Ya i had a used 111 and liked it, i took a chance because of everything out of stock, and actually this g2c a way better pistol than 111 imo. She works great and itll be fine for my yard work/fishing gun i can abuse. I cannot believe how accurate it is also. I was surprised myself. Thanks again for the info


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> It shouldn't matter or affect anything negatively. I won't touch Taurus guns. But, on Glocks and many other striker fired guns - it's common for people to change that part with an aftermarket one.


+1


----------

